
RIM to launch iPad rival in November - nreece
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/tech/news/hardware/BlackBerry-to-launch-iPad-rival-in-November/articleshow/6240311.cms
======
zephyrfalcon
I seem to remember that not so long ago, before Apple announced the iPad (and
before it became clear what it was going to be), all you heard was "well it
can't possibly be a tablet, nobody has ever made a successful tablet PC". Now,
not a week goes by or there's another article or blog post talking about the
next potential "iPad killer". Times sure change... and awfully fast too...

